# Guess what this is...



## paphioboy (Nov 21, 2007)

It isn't blooming (yet)... so i'll let you guess based on a pic of the pseudobulb...

one hint; it is not a mini... 

first persn to guess correctly wins it... hehehe... just joking..couldn't send it to the winner anyway...


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 21, 2007)

It's a cornstalk cycnodes (or in the catesetum family)!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 22, 2007)

nope... sorry, Rose...


----------



## DukeBoxer (Nov 22, 2007)

It's a cornstalk cymbidium


----------



## Heather (Nov 22, 2007)

It's a cornstalk? :rollhappy:


----------



## Ernie (Nov 22, 2007)

My first impression was something Catasetinae too (Cycnoches, Mormodes, Catasetum...)??? 

-Ernie


----------



## Candace (Nov 22, 2007)

A grammatophyllum? Maybe speciosum?


----------



## Kyle (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree with candace.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2007)

Phrag. besseae!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 22, 2007)

YAY!!! Candace is the winner..... Here's the pic of the whole plant (the pot is 30cms in diameter.:





This is supposed to be a form which has flowers with red base, instead of the normal olive green... I bought 4 seedlings in 2003,, each was about only 3 inches tall :crazy: goodness knows why i wanted so many... they are very fast growers, more than doubling in size every year... So far, only one plant has produced a single (mutant) flower. The rest have yet to bloom... don't know how long i have to wait...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2007)

HOLY COW! That's one big plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2007)

Very well grown!


----------

